# Big Ten 2 Go App



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been told that this app is now in the App store.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes. Loaded it on both iPad and iPhone. Ran into capacity problems but the layout and game availability looks good.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A little late for football season (also given that my Illini have crapped all over their 6-0 start)...

But this will be good for basketball season.


----------

